# Wondering what a 1966 JD 3020 is worth



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I just bought a JD 348 baler and a 1037 bale wagon from a guy. He also has a 1966 3020, PS, 2 HYD and 3 point, Diesel. It has 6600 hours on it, its in nice shape. He told me to make him an offer but I don't really know what its worth. I guess I have an idea but thought I would let you throw some numbers out there. I live in North Dakota and machinery prices have really dropped this Spring I never got any pics of it but hope he will send some soon, when that happens Ill post some. Thanks


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

$10,000 ? Check the pto brake make sure it don't spin when running ,oil leaks ,does it have roll guard ,wide front and does it have original tach many have been replaced. Around here if it's real sweet they could ask big bucks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I had one like that but single remote bought for $5500 (which actually included $500 for delivery) a few weeks ago but it was far enough away I couldn't feasibly look at it in person so I passed. It did not have a rollbar and had fair to poor 34" rubber. The pictures showed an otherwise very clean and straight tractor.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

If it's a good running 3020 PS 10000$ would be in the neighborhood. If it's a nice looking sharpie it could be worth a bunch more. My uncle bought a rough 3020
PS, dash hyd, and a roll bar for 7500$ a couple of years back. Handy runner but needs a lot of work to be respectable. No matching tires and rough sheet metal. Engine was recently gone through and trans is good.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I was thinking closer to 8000. Maybe I'm low....or cheap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

$6000-$7000 would be closer to what it would bring where I live. Location has a large bearing on what an item will sell for. A few yrs back I sold a '66 3020 powershift tractor for $4000 that trans shifted slowly into 7th gear.. Check for correct operation of hyd's & trans at operating temp.. check trans in ALL SPEEDS. Also check condition of coolant as electrolysis causing pin hole in cyl liner is expensive to repair.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

A nice 3020 diesel could bring $10,000 around here.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There's a real value difference in the early models and 70 and later models.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> There's a real value difference in the early models and 70 and later models.


What ones are worth more money?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

toddhandy said:


> What ones are worth more money?


Later.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

toddhandy said:


> What ones are worth more money?


Later models '69-'72 with hyd & 3 pt controls beside seat. These later models have 12 volt instead of 24 volt electrical systems


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> Later models '69-'72 with hyd & 3 pt controls beside seat. These later models have 12 volt instead of 24 volt electrical systems


I noticed a while back that Tractordata has a drop down box that divides these two periods of production....1964-68 and 1969-72 distinguishing the differences you referenced Jim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

10 grand would be the top end for that tractor here. Does it have a wide front? i don't think $3500 to $5000 would be to low to offer as a starting point to go up from. Pictures would help.

I bought a pretty decent one a few years ago and ended up splitting in two places and put the parking paul in the back and a charge pump in the front. Probably have $13000 in it now but everything is right and gets used most every day.


----------



## rockyridgefarm (Feb 17, 2015)

Opinions on price are worth what you pay for them. $10k would be for a side console in good condition. If yours is a 1966, it is not a side console, so worth a fair bit less. Dual hydraulics is very desirable and adds a fair bit to the value. Tire size and condition can swing a fair price by over $1k. Whether it's a narrow front, aftermarket wide front, or factory wide front will swing the price another $1k. Not knowing these factors, I'd say $4500-$8500

A couple notes - the 3020 is somewhat of an orphan now. If you wreck the block, you'll likely be looking a long time to replace it. They're not like 4020s where you can buy a 6600 hydro or a 7700 engine to drop into it. Also, the powershift robs a bit of power, and 3020s weren't overly blessed with power in the first place.


----------



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Your friends 66 3020 diesel PS with dual remotes would sell for about $8500 in most areas of OH if it looked like this – good matched rear rubber, JD Wide front, decent tin, 2K hours or less on an overhaul, 12V conversion, original toplink, original tach, set of front weights, everything or almost everything working. These are good haying tractors and all around versatile tractors for the many small operations we have here. I am not from N. Dakota but just think the demand for these tractors is not that great in your area, so would guess maybe $6500-7K for you.


----------

